# Type me!!!



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> I guess I'm the only INFP who can never express their emotions.


Not really. Fi has a trouble with that. It'll get better as you grow up and lose (hopefully) some of complexes holding you back.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

What exactly does inferior Fe and Fi feel like?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> What exactly does inferior Fe and Fi feel like?


Unruly and unwieldy. Contradictory to what your dominant function thinks is right. Sometime goes unnoticed, sometimes pop up out of nowhere to mess things up. Gets better with age.

Fe & Fi


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

To me, you seem to be an ISTJ. 
ISTJs does not by any means have to be rule-followers or traditional.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

my gut tells me you're an INFP :wink: your writing style is kind of soft, not completely detached like an intj would be, and you sound a lot more thoughtful/sensitive. really you are just hiding that part of you, and the fact that 90% of your posts are your random thoughts at the moment and kind of useless points more to NP (no offense) than INJ which are supposed to be more wise. are you going through a down phase? you have intuitive activities like writing a novel, poems, and enjoying chess. novels/poetry is a big NF thing. plus i think an intj is pretty decisive and wouldn't factor in everyone else's opinions so much. xxTJs in general. i'm at least betting that if you were placed in a room full of INTPs vs. INFPs you would prefer the sensitive nicer people over harsh and truthful. of course i barely know you and didn't read much of the thread, so sorry if this is useless/wrong.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

idoh said:


> my gut tells me you're an INFP :wink: your writing style is kind of soft, not completely detached like an intj would be, and you sound a lot more thoughtful/sensitive. really you are just hiding that part of you, and the fact that 90% of your posts are your random thoughts at the moment and kind of useless points more to NP (no offense) than INJ which are supposed to be more wise. are you going through a down phase? you have intuitive activities like writing a novel, poems, and enjoying chess. novels/poetry is a big NF thing. plus i think an intj is pretty decisive and wouldn't factor in everyone else's opinions so much. xxTJs in general. i'm at least betting that if you were placed in a room full of INTPs vs. INFPs you would prefer the sensitive nicer people over harsh and truthful. of course i barely know you and didn't read much of the thread, so sorry if this is useless/wrong.


Yeah, I might be. But Charity, the owner of funkymbtifiction gave me a questionnare and thinks I'm an INTP.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> Yeah, I might be. But Charity, the owner of funkymbtifiction gave me a questionnare and thinks I'm an INTP.



A good example of an INTP is Arwin from The Suite Life of Zack and Cody. You can watch the entire video and see how much you identify with him.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Well, I relate a lot to Luna from Harry Potter.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Ahh that's interesting. Luna from Harry Potter is an INTP. So I supposed you could be INTP afterall if you find yourself relating to her thinking style.

And although some people typed her as INFP, but she isn't an Fi dom. A good example of an Fi dom is Harry Potter, he is an ISFP.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

Schizoid said:


> Ahh that's interesting. Luna from Harry Potter is an INTP. So I supposed you could be INTP afterall if you find yourself relating to her thinking style.
> 
> And although some people typed her as INFP, but she isn't an Fi dom. A good example of an Fi dom is Harry Potter, he is an ISFP.


according to most of the charts i've seen, luna is INFP and harry is ISTP. so it's debatable but that's the majority opinion


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

idoh said:


> according to most of the charts i've seen, luna is INFP and harry is ISTP. so it's debatable but that's the majority opinion
> View attachment 297178


But majority opinion doesn't necessarily mean their opinions are right though. There are lots of misinformation going on around the internet so not all things that we see and heard can be trusted.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

idoh said:


> according to most of the charts i've seen, luna is INFP and harry is ISTP. so it's debatable but that's the majority opinion
> View attachment 297178


I hate those charts. As if every major character in any given franchise neatly falls into on type or another. Especially hate this chart for INTJ Draco. You know just because he is an asshole with an ego.  Also INTP Hermi, LMAO.


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

Luna, as wonderful as she is, is a fairly 2D character, and seems to be there more for comic relief (and perhaps a foil to Hermione's fact-based rationality) than anything else. Don't try to decide your type based on her. 

If you really must look to movies, I think the boy in "Hugo" is INTP, the main character in "Submarine", probably both Johansson and Murray's characters in "Lost In Translation", Jiro from "The Wind Rises", and almost every character (except Zuckerberg) Jesse Eisenberg plays.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Peter Parker is INTP


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> I hate those charts. As if every major character in any given franchise neatly falls into on type or another. Especially hate this chart for INTJ Draco. You know just because he is an asshole with an ego.  Also INTP Hermi, LMAO.


I have no familiarity with Harry Potter unlike 90% of the Western population due to religious upbringing (I wish I were kidding. You'll probably never believe me to be despite my reasoning. That's a good thing). Nonetheless I despise those very charts with a passion possibly rivaling yours. Luna isn't typed INTP? I don't know who Luna is, but I know her type is typically accepted as INTP. You think the maker of the chart would recognize such, since typing charts typically depend upon the "Ok let's use the stereotypical label for characters then cram whatever else in because typing is a label maker I can bend the rules of, tehe", but no. They managed to get that wrong, too.

Minus 10 internet points.


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

@hoopla

You really should check out the Harry Potter books. They're pretty great, to be honest. 

Why would religion have anything to do with whether you can read the Potter books or not?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

THANK YOU!!! 

Gonna take a closer look at it a bit later 


Btw Luna is not an INFP


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Living dead said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Gonna take a closer look at it a bit later
> 
> ...


I know


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Rachel Wood said:


> @hoopla
> 
> You really should check out the Harry Potter books. They're pretty great, to be honest.
> 
> Why would religion have anything to do with whether you can read the Potter books or not?


Religion wouldn't say you cannot; technically you don't have to do what religion asks of you, but that's how I prefer religion- a set of your own principles, taking what you like and discarding what you dislike into the dishbin, waiting until it's essence is polished and cleaned to your own accord until you accept it as your own religious truth.

However, when Harry Potter was in it's heyday, some fanatic religious folk found it funny to say Harry Potter promoted witchcraft. My aunt told me if I read Harry Potter, I would possess evil magical powers, which was why Harry Potter existed; Satan created it to expose his mission to the masses in a discrete fashion. Due to this I feared reading Harry Potter would send me to hell. The very fact I believed this initially is embarrassing to remember, lol.

This could be satire (but there's no evidence, so I'll say that the genuine intention is ambiguous), but it's similar to what my aunt told me at 6-7 years old:

http://www.jesus-is-savior.com/False%20Religions/Wicca%20&%20Witchcraft/harry_potter_is_of_the_devil.htm


----------

